# lets see your best fly rod catches!



## a

some of my best memories!


----------



## Jason

Man what a variety!!! Those are some awesome memories fer ya!!! I use to fly a little when I was younger, bass and bream are only things I have caught. Fishing w/ Sawyer turned me on to flying again and just picked up an 8 wt that I'll try getting a bull on and other species....I believe I will like tying flies more then the fishing!


----------



## mrl0004

Well, I certainly hate to follow up pictures of fish like that with my fly rod catches, but I have only fished the salt once on the fly. I hope there is more in my future if I can find someone willing to show me the ropes. Until then, here is how I have spent my time fly fishing:

Started out with the typical warm water stuff here in North AL:










































Small stream summer smallmouth:

















Then a friend introduced me to brook trout in the smokies. To this day, it is still one of my favorite things to do. I mean, fishing small creeks with scenery like this:


































Where most of the time, fishing is technical, like this:










But the reward is worth it all:


































Especially when these guys are bugling on the banks all around while you're fishing:










But I did have some fun on my inaugural saltwater outing to the marshes of LA back in the Fall:










Now if I could just get into some mahi, snapper, and some other inshore species.....


----------



## a

gorgeous fish!...and some very nice photography...ill have to find a yellow popper like that one!


----------



## mrl0004

a said:


> gorgeous fish!...and some very nice photography...ill have to find a yellow popper like that one!


Thanks, I keep going back and drooling over your pics of sailfish, etc. on the fly. 

The popper is a Boogle Bug popper, a local company here in Birmingham, AL and they're extremely durable. Unless you lose them in a tree. :whistling:

Also, they say any color works as long as it's yellow!


----------



## FreeDiver

Don't have pictures of waded fish  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALtoAK

I haven't set any records, but I've got some great stories and memories due to fly fishing. Here are a few:

From top to bottom: 

Trout on Gunnison River, Colorado. 
Dinner over the campfire.
My fishing buddy.
First fish on the fly, June 7 2013, Red River, New Mexico.


----------



## wtbfishin

FreeDiver said:


> Don't have pictures of waded fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well U know what that means right? :no:

That Carp makes up for a lot of no pictures though, I'm jealous of that one.:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## wtbfishin

Cant touch the a's catch, but here's a few since U asked


----------



## mrl0004

wtbfishin said:


> Cant touch the a's catch, but here's a few since U asked


I need some of that pompano action! We still need to fish the canyon sometime.


----------



## wtbfishin

Those Pomp's for me are the saltwater version of "the fish of a thousand cast".

I thought I recognized those fish !

Some of this old has been trying to catch me, damned old hip is going have to tighten it's act up before I try that canyon again.


----------



## a

Pompano.....i call them pensacola permit


----------



## Boboe

Here are a couple from way far north.


----------



## SupremeHair

Wow, you have done well in blue water - Awesome fish!! You've got me jonesin to get off-shore. Will always love wade fishin the beach tho...


----------



## wtbfishin

Nice shots Supreme! Love that stringer of Pomps :yes:! What beach U on that must be way west of me, never seen a surf Speck over this way and a good one at that :thumbsup:. The surf is my favorite too, never cared much for a long boat ride.


----------



## a

sweet pics!.... for me there is NOTHING like pomps on the fly....I do have high expectations for steelhead tho...if I can find one.


----------



## mrl0004

I need you guys to show me pomps on the fly!


----------



## jcoss15

A few from the river, only been fly fishing for a few years now and I love it. Mostly just fly fish the rivers but will venture to saltwater soon...


----------



## jcoss15

One more...


----------



## Garbo

2 IGFA Line Class Tippet Records in 2 Hours. 

Great Day right there. Really Cool Read and Pictures.


----------



## mrl0004

Garbo said:


> 2 IGFA Line Class Tippet Records in 2 Hours.
> 
> Great Day right there. Really Cool Read and Pictures.


Are those yours? If so, sweet! I can't read what they say, though.


----------



## mrl0004

a, are you Cpt. Baz?


----------



## Garbo

mrl0004 said:


> Are those yours? If so, sweet! I can't read what they say, though.



Yep they mine. 

The one on the left is Spotted Gar on 2lb tippet, the one in the middle is a Bowfin Line Class Record and the one on the right is Bowfin 6lb Tippet if I remember right. 

It was a really cool day. I caught all three of those fish in one afternoon and the two fly caught fish were within two hours and sight fished each of them.


----------



## mrl0004

You catch the bowfin in AL? I caught one in VA once, but haven't been able to find them here


----------



## Garbo

mrl0004 said:


> You catch the bowfin in AL? I caught one in VA once, but haven't been able to find them here




Those fish were caught in a Creek in Black Alabama. It is as the crow flies less than a mile from the Florida Line. We duck hunt there as well.


----------



## mrl0004

Garbo said:


> Those fish were caught in a Creek in Black Alabama. It is as the crow flies less than a mile from the Florida Line. We duck hunt there as well.


That's really close to where I grew up in Geneva, AL.


----------



## FlyLipps

*Last Night*

I always think my best catch is my most recent. They may not be the biggest, nor the most unusual, but they are recent. With that in mind, I particularly liked last nights catch because I caught it on the first cast of my newest pattern. I created this crab pattern as a nod to the Kwan and the Merkin but with the added swim of the FlyLipp. Comes off the bottom real fast and with a slight swim action. Caught three small reds in about a half hour span, then it was time to go. Looking forward to trying it during daylight hours over grassbeds.


----------



## FlyLipps

*Bottom view*

Accidentally deleted bottom view of the fly.


----------



## chasintales

No world record, but this was some of the funnest time my buddy and I had fly fishing...


----------



## mrl0004

chasintales said:


> No world record, but this was some of the funnest time my buddy and I had fly fishing...
> View attachment 507353


Nice! I'm hoping to do that soon. What kind of fly/leader setup did you use?


----------



## Chef of the sea

I'm jealous of you guys down there!! Lots of beautiful fish. All I have is Arkansas pics, but hopefully in a few weeks I'll be on that saltwater strange. Stoked. Thank all of you for your advice/help. I love these fishing forums. I'll post when I'm down there and maybe can meet up with some of you guys.


----------



## wtbfishin

Post them up Chef, I for one am wanting to fish Arkansas I heard good things about it! I'm still short a BIG BROWN :yes:. Funny how that grass is so green over on that side of the fence :shifty:.


----------



## FishFighter92

Caught here and in South Carolina.


----------



## chasintales

mrl0004 said:


> Nice! I'm hoping to do that soon. What kind of fly/leader setup did you use?


12 weight rod and 12 lb tippet. We did dip the fly in some squid juice. We lost several before finally getting one to the boat. when we pulled up, the snapper started coming to the surface like fish in a tank. Kinda blew our mind.


----------



## Garbo

Great Memory right here too.


----------



## Chef of the sea

21" walleye female caught on a 5wt. They spawn up below the dam where're trout are. Having trouble loading trout pics something about the size (of the pic, not the fish) is failing to upload. I'll saw a thread about posting pics...I'll check it out and try again


----------



## mrl0004

You guys are killing me with these pompano pics!


----------



## a

some more....no squid juice:shifty:


----------



## jack2

mrl0004 said:


> That's really close to where I grew up in Geneva, AL.


do you know ultralite (mike kirkland). he's from geneva, al.

jack


----------



## Jason

YEAH!!! I finally got one to add on here! I forgot to get a pic of the rod/reel I did get a good pic of the fly....bout to post a new post too. Got a 35 inch bull last night on my VERY 1st fly I ever tied...We called it chicken! It's an ugly mix of chicken/turkey/Pomeranian hair! I just went around looking fer materials!!!


----------



## wtbfishin

NICE FEESH!! :thumbsup:


----------

